# need suggestions for "clippers" ...



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I need some good clippers; and would like some information as to experiences others have had with clippers. Then I could choose more wisely when purchasing them.

I want the clippers for both my goats and for one of my dogs. 

All the goats have hair that would probably be easy to clip; however, the dog (German Shepherd) has very long and very thick hair. (I actually ruined the clippers I use to cut my son's hair with in an attempt to cut this dog's hair.)

I considered getting clippers/shearers that some might use on sheep; however, I know nothing about sheep nor the shearers that might be used. I also think, in my ignorance, that should I use sheep shearers on my goats and my dog, there would be no hair left .. just skin; and I don't want that to occur.

Any information would be appreciated.


----------



## jBlaze (Dec 26, 2007)

I really like my Oster A-5's. I have two of them. They do get hot, but that is why I have 2 of them. That is they get hot when you are clipping several goats for fair at the end of July. I get hot too, to bad I can't switch and take a break. LOL. 

When we got Pygora goats, I realized that these would not work for the fiber, so we got the Shearmaster set. (big yellow one..) Well, it may clip well, but I have given up on using it because it is is just too dificult for me. They are so heave I cannot "feel" through them, and I end up with large bleeding gashes in my poor goats. (this is with the "goat-comb" so as to prevent cuts) My DH gashed them with those darn things too. I am sure lots of people have terrific success, but I was not so fortunate. I use the fiscars orange scissors to shear the pygoras, takes me a while, but me and the goats are happier that way, and I get a real nice fleece that way too!

Of course, I can offer no input or comparisoms, as this is all we have ever used.


----------



## shiandpete.1 (Aug 13, 2008)

I second the Andis or Oster A-5 or we have a larger pair that are the Wahl star clipper. Remember you can always get different clipper heads for them.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Thank you. I will google those and see if I can locate some. Any suggestion as to what sized heads I would need for the thick-haired (long-haired) shepherd?


----------



## shiandpete.1 (Aug 13, 2008)

Depends on how close you want to take him...we use a 15 on our shih tzu type dog and that leaves it very close to the skin. Check out Sullivans Show Supply and get a price on a new pair but then call them and see if they have any used clippers in stock. They don't list those on their website or catalog. I usually buy the used one at the big cattle shows like the stock show in Denver.


----------



## HillsideWayCSA (Feb 22, 2010)

You know on the cheaper more simpler side of clippers. I have a wooly dog that has to be sheared atleast twice a year and I found that just getting one of those shaving kits for men works great for him. If you look at walmart you can find a kit with a full beard trimmer, little touch up trimmer, the combs that keep you from trimming too close, along with all the stuff you need to take care of them, oil, brushes, etc. So far the only animals on my farm that need something more than that is the alpacas who have their own set of shears. 

For $30 give or take a few bucks it's worth a shot. I've had my last beard trimming kit for 3 years now and it still works great. The best thing about it is the little touch up trimmer only needs batteries and it works great on cleaning up udders before milking. It's not nearly as loud as big clippers either.


----------



## Laverne (May 25, 2008)

I have an Oster A5 and a shearmaster. The smaller and lighter A 5 I think would be the best. I got mine at garage sales. Ebay has lots of clippers.


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

I have a Wahl Iron Horse clipper - for horses.  I bought the universal attachments, which just clip over the surgical blade and you can cut anywhere from 1/16ths of an inch all the way up to 1 1/2" length hair. I use the 1/4" for my goats and we used to use it on our britanny/spring spaniel mix. 

With such dense hair on the shepherd, I suggest taking a shedding tool or undercoat rake to him before trimming, to try to remove some of the dense undercoat - which is what will gum up the clippers. Also always be sure to keep clippers in top condition with oil - and I love Oster's spray coolant/cleaner/lube. In addition, it always helps to have blades sharpened every year - otherwise you'll notice more and more gumming up. This is my first year shaving my goats without bathing them first and I'm really noticing a difference with how they're dulling. Even so I can usually get a goat shaved in about half an hour. Depending on how long you run them, they can get hot by the end - but I've found that to be the case with all clippers.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Thank you all for the suggestions. I am researching those clippers mentioned.


----------



## saanengirl (Apr 7, 2009)

The cheap pet clippers I bought at Walmart worked better than any other of my clippers on my very hairy Great Pyrenees.

For goats, I use the Andis Progress horse and cattle clippers, and have been happy with these clippers. I use the pet clippers to trim udder and ears.


----------



## deineria (Aug 22, 2009)

My Pyr. . .I couldn't use anything but huge Oster horse clippers - lol! 

Andis brand was recommended over Oster for goat clippers to me by a show breeder.


----------



## barber lady (Mar 31, 2010)

Which brand is usually up to personal preference. I use Oster in my shop and on my dogs. My goat doesn't need it. The key is keep them oiled and you can also buy a coolant spray for your blades. This will keep them sharper longer.


----------

